# Adding sound to a Rivarossi ho Heisler



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Hi all, looking for options to add sound to a Ho Heisler. It has a digitax dz123 in it atm. Still a lot of catching up to do on electronics side and it can get confusing wading thru the choices and trying to ensure it will all fit under the hood. Thanks for any suggestions on actual boards and speakers as well as reading material to learn more. Thanks


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

Is this the two or the three truck version? Next question is it an old ahm version or a newer Hornby version? The old ahm locos need to have the motor isolated from the frame. The old ahm locos also use a 3 pole open frame motor which generally draw more current than a more modern can motor so there is a better chance of letting the magic smoke out of the decoder. As far as sound goes I would also suggest a keep alive due to them not having the greatest design for electrical pick up. I just bought one and I’m still planning on how to cleanly go about it or if I even want to take a crack at it


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Hi it’s a two truck Riverossi so newerish. It has extra electrical pickup wiper added in as well.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

That’s going to be awful tight to try to stuff a speaker and decoder in but it’s a doable thing. Best I can tell you is verify stalled amp draw on your motor and plan the job out before you even buy the components.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

I'm going to have to weigh how bad I want sound. looks like 150 bucks for board and cube speaker verified fit that I've found so far.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I personally don’t care for sound. I have a few locos that have it but to me it can get obnoxious quickly


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Raege said:


> I'm going to have to weigh how bad I want sound. looks like 150 bucks for board and cube speaker verified fit that I've found so far.


You'd be overpaying. You should be able to get a Loksound 5 witha sugar cube speaker for around $118 in the US.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

MichaelE said:


> You'd be overpaying. You should be able to get a Loksound 5 witha sugar cube speaker for around $118 in the US.


Thanks for tip will check into loksound.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

Don’t you need a special programmer for loksound decoders or is that specifically for sound files with their decoders?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

If you want to do it yourself, then yes.

If you buy the decoder from an authorized dealer, they will load the sound file that you select, usually for free.


----------

